# Wooflink Mania #3



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

After 3 months of waiting =(, our third wooflink order finally arrived. We received a variety of wooflink pieces.









This dress wasn't actually part of my original order. The original dressed I ordered was out of stock and they sent me this one as a replacement. They also refunded my money for the other dress, which was really nice of them. I guess they felt bad for making me wait so long lol.


















This is a realy cute all in one. It says "wait a minute" on the back and has lots of frills and lil ribbons on the edges.


















This pants goes really well with our "Drama Queen" coat from our previous order. It has "love" on its left leg and a heart on the right leg and a big ribbon on top ^^.


















Now this is my favorite outfit from the order. The top is the "Shiney" coat and the pants is the "fashion biscuit" which a skirt and pants combined together.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey jay! i was wondering where you ran off to haha  look at mimi! that outfit is just crazy! haha  ur outfit finally came in though woohoo! i love cherry pepsi


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey jay! i was wondering where you ran off to haha  look at mimi! that outfit is just crazy! haha  ur outfit finally came in though woohoo! i love cherry pepsi


I've been so busy since it is dead week at school then finals next week. I've also been very busy at work. Too many meetings and such >.>. I am not into cherry pepsi much hence why the box is still unopened lol. I think I got that for free from buying something at the grocery store. Hehe that outfirs are very bright. I can't wait till people at work see them 2morrow.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG How cute is that!! Cute stuff! You have a lil doll and the clothing is simply too cute for words!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

your dogs are style'n!
get it girl!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I have got to go shopping after the holidays!!!! Those are just adorable!!!! Sweet pictures!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> I've been so busy since it is dead week at school then finals next week. I've also been very busy at work. Too many meetings and such >.>. I am not into cherry pepsi much hence why the box is still unopened lol. I think I got that for free from buying something at the grocery store. Hehe that outfirs are very bright. I can't wait till people at work see them 2morrow.


ahhhh boooo! but i love cherry pepsi! it just has a kick in it...haha that's cool you got it for free  hopefully ur not stressed out at work  let us know what the people at work think tomorrow! :albino:


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

How cute!!! Id love to get Marley one but I don't think he or my partner would be too impressed haha! x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Jay! I wondered where you'd disappeared to! Hope you and the pups are ok?
Mimi looks lovely xx


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Jay! I wondered where you'd disappeared to! Hope you and the pups are ok?
> Mimi looks lovely xx


Yes we are fine claireeee. Thanks for the concern ^^. We have just been very busy. We will have a break here shortly so we should be on the forums more ^^.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

glad to hear you're ok - I've missed Mimi and her amazing wardrobe! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Mimi's wardrobe gets better and better!!! im so jealous!! Would love to see all her stuff! 
hows the closet coming along now? any pic updates x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> Mimi's wardrobe gets better and better!!! im so jealous!! Would love to see all her stuff!
> hows the closet coming along now? any pic updates x


Not yet. I haven't had time to organize yet. Too much school work, work, and the holidays just take up lots of time. Hopefully during my break I can get it done.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

they all look so great congrats!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My daughter is thrilled too see some mimi posts...if she was a chi ..that is who she'd be !! What a wee model ..look at her by the mirror,,too much..love that Mimi


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haha cute clothes they look adorable in them!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rubia said:


> My daughter is thrilled too see some mimi posts...if she was a chi ..that is who she'd be !! What a wee model ..look at her by the mirror,,too much..love that Mimi


Aww cute! I am glad that your daugher likes to see pictures of Mimi. Yeah she definitely likes that big mirror!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahhhh boooo! but i love cherry pepsi! it just has a kick in it...haha that's cool you got it for free  hopefully ur not stressed out at work  let us know what the people at work think tomorrow! :albino:


lol they said mimi looked like a lil rock star. They defininitely thought that they were good clothes for the weather. It has been negative temperatures around here for the past couple of days. =(


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww how cute!! I love the little pants and have been wanting to order them for Abbie. We have one of the skirts and I love it!! How are you finding the sizes are running on the pants? My problem with Abbie is that she is very tiny but long with long legs lol..


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Litlbitprincess said:


> Awww how cute!! I love the little pants and have been wanting to order them for Abbie. We have one of the skirts and I love it!! How are you finding the sizes are running on the pants? My problem with Abbie is that she is very tiny but long with long legs lol..


the pants fit Mimi perfectly. It says on the site that a size 1 would fit a dog 7" in lenght and Mimi is about 7.25". If she had longer legs I guess i would order the pants or skirt that have suspenders so you can adjust them accordingly. =)


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you! I ended up ordering the size 2 just to make sure I hope they aren't too because I got 2 pairs lol. The sweatshirts & dresses are pretty easy! We have the cutie pie shirt and it is so cute. That was in a 2 but a 1 would've been better I think. The suspenders were so long and the waist big. With pants though and needing the length I didn't want to chance it! I love their stuff!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous lil outfits!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Litlbitprincess said:


> Thank you! I ended up ordering the size 2 just to make sure I hope they aren't too because I got 2 pairs lol. The sweatshirts & dresses are pretty easy! We have the cutie pie shirt and it is so cute. That was in a 2 but a 1 would've been better I think. The suspenders were so long and the waist big. With pants though and needing the length I didn't want to chance it! I love their stuff!!


Omg yes, they all have the most unique things and they are also very well made. My only con for them is that they do not put a hole for a harness/leash on their tops. That is one thing I like about juicy couture more. If you do not have a pretty enough harness to match to clothes on wooflink it kinda takes away from it since you would have to put the harness on top of the clothing instead of it being hidden.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> lol they said mimi looked like a lil rock star. They defininitely thought that they were good clothes for the weather. It has been negative temperatures around here for the past couple of days. =(


lol awesome! good responses are always great to hear  LOL omg...it has been cold here too  well 45 dgrs tonite...not that bad :daisy:


----------

